# [OT] Linguaggi di programmazione

## silian87

Votate, votate!

(per altri mettete un post)

Una settimana di tempo!

VIA!

----------

## MyZelF

 :Rolling Eyes:  che poll originale...   :Laughing: 

Poi la domanda posta così non ha senso alcuno. Qual è il miglior linguaggio di programmazione per fare cosa?

Qualche spunto:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=113124

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=47697

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=12612

----------

## Danilo

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Qual è il miglior linguaggio di programmazione per fare cosa?

 

x fare un po di caciara?  :Twisted Evil: 

Comunque x il c++ un Voto ci va (se c'era un altro posto c'era anche un voto x bash)   :Cool: 

----------

## silian87

Lo so che non ha nessun senso..... era per dire "qual e' il tuo preferito"

E poi io ho fatto una ricerca ma non ho trovato una mazza.

Sei cattivo (hehe)   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Lo so che non ha nessun senso..... era per dire "qual e' il tuo preferito"

 

Ah, ecco. Allora la questione è già diversa, ma mi trovo comunque in difficoltà a dare una risposta "secca".

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sei cattivo (hehe)  

 

Molto...   :Laughing: 

----------

## anborn

Ehm... non ho mai sentito parlare di "PHYTON"... cos'é? un incrocio tra PYTHON e PHP?  :Razz: 

Anb

----------

## vificunero

un posticino piccolo piccolo per il php potevi anche trovarlo...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kaosone

ad ognuno il suo  :Smile: 

io mi diverto con gli script di bash, php mi piace anche abbastanza ma il meglio e' c  :Smile: 

java invece non mi piace e python non l'ho approfondito molto  :Sad: 

----------

## Detronizator

Concordo con il fatto che non esiste linguaggio migliore in assoluto. Ma é possibile SICURAMENTE il migliore per fare una determinata cosa

Operative System Programming --->>> C 

Shell Scripting Programming --->>> Bash

Little/Medium Web Site Programming --->>> PHP

High Web Site Programming --->>> JSP (ma anche PHP ce la può fare)

OOP --->>> Java (anche se stò cominciando ora). Mi parlano molto bene anche di Python! C++ é troppo... troppo poco "realmente astratto". Come dice il mio amicone NEMO: "E' C con le struct pompate".

----------

## n3m0

Mi accodo ad altre risposte, dicendo che per ogni esigenza esiste il linguaggio giusto!

Quindi ho votato quello che mi piace di più e non quello migliore  :Smile: 

Bye

----------

## randomaze

Dovendo scegliere voto C, poi se quello che serve é lo shell-scripting si può sempre usare il C per scrivere un programma chiato shell che faccia da interprete  :Mr. Green: 

Mi associo a chi dice che ogni linguaggio ha una sua specificità, e poi é anche questione di gusti  :Wink: 

P.S. All'insegna del "ho visto cose che voi umani..." io eliminerei quella risatina dalla voce "basic" perché ho visto cose fatte in basic dalla generazione del C64 che persino la Commodore negava fossero possibili (ok, si faceva uso molto spinto di peek e poke  :Wink:  )

----------

## doom.it

pensate a oggetti, gente  :Smile: 

----------

## morellik

 *anborn wrote:*   

> Ehm... non ho mai sentito parlare di "PHYTON"... cos'é? un incrocio tra PYTHON e PHP? 
> 
> Anb

 

Non hai mai sentito parlare del python?   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Basta pensare al mitico  emerge che e' scritto in python.

IMHO, e' uno dei linguaggi migliori in circolazione.

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## max_1975

Io voto C++ e Fortran 95 (ha una gestione dei cicli che è una figata pazzesca...soprattutto su macchine con architetture parallele)

----------

## anborn

 *Morellik wrote:*   

> Non hai mai sentito parlare del python?  
> 
> Basta pensare al mitico emerge che e' scritto in python. 
> 
> 

 

Ehm... è del PHYTON che non ho mai sentito parlare... (si prega di leggere attentamente un post prima di rispondere..  :Evil or Very Mad:  )

 *Morellik wrote:*   

> IMHO, e' uno dei linguaggi migliori in circolazione. 
> 
> 

 

Sono piú che d'accordo, o almeno, io mi trovo benissimo.. ed è per questo che l'ho votato...

Anb

----------

## shev

D'accordo con chi diceva che non ha senso il poll e aggiungo che nemmeno chiedere "quale preferite" ha una qualche utilità pratica: sarebbe come chiedere se preferite la Ferilli o la Cucinotta (nomi assolutamente a caso, sia chiaro)   :Rolling Eyes: 

Per questo non voto  :Twisted Evil: 

p.s.: anche perchè dovrei darne due di voti da un punto di vista affettivo, python e c. Quindi per non far torto a nessuno mi astengo  :Wink: 

----------

## emix

 *Detronizator wrote:*   

> C++ é troppo... troppo poco "realmente astratto". Come dice il mio amicone NEMO: "E' C con le struct pompate".

 

Bè mi sembra un pò troppo esagerato come giudizio... non si possono paragonare le classi a struct, anche se pompate.

Io lo considero invece un buon linguaggio ad oggetti, con la "potenza" di essere un pò più a basso livello.

Tutto questo IMHO.

----------

## morellik

 *anborn wrote:*   

>  *Morellik wrote:*   Non hai mai sentito parlare del python?  
> 
> Basta pensare al mitico emerge che e' scritto in python. 
> 
>  
> ...

 

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   Con la testa sotto i tuoi piedi.    :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

morellik

----------

## Yans

preferisco python...

X anborn

Ciao come stai  :Question:   guarda qua http://www.zonapython.it/  troverai delle risposte  :Smile: 

Adios   :Very Happy: 

----------

## b10m

Ho da poco iniziato con python... e devo dire che per quello che serve a me e' eccezionale!!!

----------

## anborn

 *Morellik wrote:*   

> Con la testa sotto i tuoi piedi.

 

Esagerato...   :Smile: 

 *Yans wrote:*   

> Ciao come stai?  guarda qua http://www.zonapython.it/ troverai delle risposte

 

Ciao!!  :Very Happy: 

Grassie del link (anche se buona parte della documentazione già l'avevo), un po' di doc in più fan sempre comodo...  :Wink: 

Anb

----------

## alexerre

Strutturata> C 

In ambiente *NIX > Bash_Scripting

Objective > Bho..Sinceramente vorrei avvicinarmi a Phyton  :Very Happy: 

serverside > sicuramente PHP

 :Rolling Eyes: 

ciao

----------

## alexbr

A proposito di linguaggi di programmazione:

Chi ha mai porvato http://gambas.sourceforge.net/ questo?

Sembra interessante, dato che e' ad oggetti, e'semplice, e' in via di sviluppo   :Twisted Evil:  , Gentoo ce l'ha nel portage...

----------

## gnu-statix

Siccome ho subito una carellata di articoli su RUBY (Linux&co.)... mi chiedo, chi l'ha già usato per stampare anche solo un hello world?

----------

## enx89

Noto con dispiacere che quasi nessuno ha menzionato java   :Sad:  ! Non sono un conoscitore di tutti i linguaggi di programmazione, e soprattutto non conosco quasi per niente php ne python, ma il mio voto l'ho dato a java, il migliore tra quelli che ho provato per la programmazione via rete, la gestione delle eccezioni (eccezionale) e la portabilità (anche se c'è qualcuno che riesce a fare programmi java che vanno solo su Window$).

Quindi Forza Java   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  !

P.S.: ovviamente sono d'accordo con quelli che dicono che ogni ha i suoi pregi e i suoi difetti in base all'ambito in cui si programma

----------

## Samos87

Python mi sta piacendo sempre di più  :Smile: 

----------

## anborn

 *gnu-statix wrote:*   

> Siccome ho subito una carellata di articoli su RUBY (Linux&co.)... mi chiedo, chi l'ha già usato per stampare anche solo un hello world?

 

Io l'ho usato giusto giusto per l'Hello World  :Very Happy: 

Non é malvagio... molto simile a Python, per certi versi... ma, IMHO, peggio di Python. Inoltre, ed é sempre una cosa da considerare, non gode di "cotanta" documentazione e comunità..

Anb

----------

## akiross

Su gambas ho letto qualcosa su Linux & Co, volevo provarlo

grazie per avermelo ricordato  :Very Happy: 

Io voto C, anche se uso anche C++ in maniera minore

per il web, PHP rocks!

A proposito, ho preso il primo numero di Linux & Co, interessante.... lo comprero' di continuo

primo numero che ho: 37

Anche se costa un po' troppo per i miei gusti  :Neutral:  e per essere una rivista cosi' poco spessa  :Very Happy: 

ciauz

----------

## enx89

 *akiross wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A proposito, ho preso il primo numero di Linux & Co, interessante.... lo comprero' di continuo
> 
> primo numero che ho: 37
> ...

 

io sono abbonato da circa 3 anni e lo compro dal primo numero! Il mio consiglio è che, se vuoi comprarlo regolarmente, ti conviene abbonarti, perchè di solito c'è uno sconto del 30% sul costo di copertina! Poi ne vale veramente la pena! 

Ciao ENx

P.S.: anche Hackers & Co non è male

----------

## iDarbert

A me Java sembra il miglior linguaggio di programmazione in giro da queste parti... anche se non ci capisco niente  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

